# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you Say Sunglasses in Russian ?

## motomoto

hello people, 
I'm trying to write a small essay for one of my classes and I am unsure how to say "SunGlasses" in Russian. 
Is there many ways to say it ? is there a conventional and a more "common" or "familiar" way to say sunglasses ? Thank you

----------


## Wowik

солнцезащитные очки
or 
разг. солнечные очки
or
темные очки (especially when used in a club instead of on a beach)

----------


## motomoto

Thank you !!

----------


## Zaya

You can find some opinions in this topic too: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...=19206&start=0

----------

